# UPS Delivery!



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Finally got my reel in. After some googling I finally decided on a nail knot for the backing to line. I'm not a knot master so it took me 5 freaking times but I finally got it. Going fishing today to give it a test.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Took me forever to tie the knot too. I can tie any other knot with my eyes closed except for the fly knots. I guess i'll get better.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice setup! Where'd you score that one from?


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice reel, post a report later.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Amazon/Poorfish outdoors. $20.00 cheaper then here in Waco. Total to the door was $48.00. Used it yesterday worked great. I read a lot good reviews about it and decided it would be a good starter reel. The rod is also a okuma I got in town.


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

have you gotten a chance to use this yet? looking for a good affordable reel that i can use maybe 1-2 weeks out of the year max. this reel may be a winner.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Nail knots*

I had problems with the "nail knot" until I found a simple solution. I take a 3" piece of plastic soda straw and fold it lengthwise to form a V. Then I run the fly line inside the straw. I then rap the backing line around the straw and back up through the V. Then you carefully remove the straw while holding the rapings, then simply pull the rapings tight. Or you can buy one of those knot tools than I can never find when I need it. My other suggestion is to practise. I do this by buy more fly fishing tackle.
Good luck with your new rig.


----------

